# Late night ABT's with Q-View



## teeznuts (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok I know an ABT thread is probably "been there done that" compared to say a rib roast or a ham or something like that but I'm bored so why not. I was at the local grocery store this evening picking up a rib roast and a ham to smoke tomorrow and Monday. I saw an excellent deal on jalapenos so I had no choice but to add ABT's to the menu. Problem is I couldn't wait til tomorrow so at 11:00 pm they went in the MES and I'm now waiting 2 hours for my post midnight snack. I only did 10 to hold me til tomorrow.

I leave mine whole and use a coring tool that came with a jalapeno grill rack that I never use since the peppers are too big once they get the bacon blanket. I don't use any additional meat besdies the bacon on the outside. I throw a block of cream cheese in the freezer for 30 minutes or so to make it a little firmer. I cut a block of Velveeta and make several strips out of it. I slice strips out of the cream cheese similar in size to the Velveeta. I stuff them into the pepper filling the whole inside. If theres any more room I pack in some more. I start my bacon wrap by covering the cheese to keep leakage to a minimum. A couple toothpicks to hold everything together and into the smoker they go. I'll post a few more pics when they're done.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 3, 2011)

We're never bored with any Q-view around here, so don't ever think it!  It's why we all hang out here!  Besides, the only thing I've seen around here recently that wasn't a Been-There-Done-That deal was some smoked and deep fried dandelions!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   (I gotta admit that I'm curious!!!)

I've gleaned some great recipes and tips just checking out posts about the old standbys, so don't ever hesitate to fill us in, even if YOU think it's blase'.

Great looking Q-view tonight, BTW.  I like the corer tool also.  Hope those ABT's don't keep ya awake too late, cuz it sounds like you have more smoking to do tomorrow!!

Happy 4th!


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for looking. Ya two days of smoking ahead means plenty more Q-View.


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 3, 2011)

30 more minutes and it's on!!!


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 3, 2011)

Finally! Add some ranch dressing for dipping and it's snack time.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 3, 2011)

Teeznuts please please  continue boring us with your post and Qview i enjoy your Qview.  this knife it gave me a great idea thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2011)

They look awesome! I love that corer tool too!


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 3, 2011)

I love the coring tool. quick and e-z and removes the center in one nice piece which I sometimes slice up and stick a slice back in each pepper along with the cheese to add some extra heat.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 3, 2011)

mmmmmmm yummy


----------



## jimf (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks amazing.


----------

